# Haze the new guy!



## Aranan (Feb 3, 2004)

Actually, you don't have to haze me.  Really, it's okay.

I felt like introducing myself since I plan to spend a bit of time on these boards.  I'm Aranan (as you can tell) and I am venturing out of my comfort zone by visiting non-ezBoard message boards.  I post mainly on 3EBB, along with some sporatic posting on Monte Cook's message board (and a handful of PBP boards).

I think the only person I know here is DM Magic / Raistlin25majere / this guy, although I'd like to be proved wrong.

Let's see, what else do none of you care to hear about me?  I don't have a face-to-face group--all of my gaming is done via PBP games (and I'm only in one of those at the moment).  I'm a pretty big fan of Arcana Unearthed, I like the idea of Ravenloft but feel that I could never pull off the required mood for the setting, and I dislike Dragonlance.  I know there's at least one fanatic for Dragonlance on this board, so I think I already have an enemy.  Score.

I'll probably just lurk around on these boards for a while until I start to get familiar with all of the locals.  If anyone has any questions (ha), I'll answer them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Aranan (Feb 3, 2004)

Holy cow, a Georgian gamer!  I thought I was the only one.

Sorry, ignore me.  The excitement will die down shortly


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 3, 2004)

Hazing occasionally involves moving threads. Off we go to the Meta forum - and welcome!


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello and welcome!  It's nice and friendly around here.  I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Aranan (Feb 3, 2004)

Whoops.  Thanks, Pirate.

This forum is also crazily active.  I wasn't expecting any replies for an hour or so, but I've already had 3 in just a few short minutes (as opposed to those long minutes).


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome Aranan. Youll find this is a great place to lurk and get ideas. Ive been loitering around here on and off for about two years, and this board never ceases to be a source of entertainment


----------



## Crothian (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome.  Don't mind the cat, someone brought him home as a stray and he's never left  

These boards cover pretty much everything you have an interest in from the PbP games (have a whole forum full of them) to finding gamers in your area (have a forum for that too).


----------



## BSF (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome!

I think you will find quite a few gamers from Georgia here.  I'm sure they will stop by and say Hi soon.  

We have all sorts of settings fanatics here, but we all play nice.  You don't have an enemy, you just have somebody with a difference of opinion.  Lurk until you find thread that screams for you to reply.  Or, jump into one of the PBP games, or get your fill of gaming stories in the Story Hours.  Heck, follow the links in my .sig and check out the latest Ceramic DM championship.  Good reading there.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello, and welcome! Make yourself at home, look around, and don't be afraid to jump right in. Most of us don't bite. As for the few that do, well, I'll let you figure out who they are on your own.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2004)

There are a LOT of Georgian gamers. It surprised me too when I first joined here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard. 

_ Hands Aranan a float coat, a cranium, and long pole with a hook on it…_

Congrats you have mail buoy watch.


----------



## Aranan (Feb 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.
> 
> _ Hands Aranan a long pole with a hook on it…_
> 
> You have mail buoy watch.



First thought:
I wonder if this is an exotic weapon...

Second thought:
Maybe I can finesse it...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2004)

3rd thought better be to not let the mail float on by...


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hazing occasionally involves moving threads. Off we go to the Meta forum - and welcome!





Don't forgetting the wallet kicking and junk taking...



Erm..



 Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Telgian (Feb 4, 2004)

BOO!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 4, 2004)

All you need to know is everything got the shaft, everything is broken, and Skurge Dwarfbane is your god.


----------



## Aranan (Feb 4, 2004)

Ack, a Hollow!



			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> All you need to know is everything got the shaft, everything is broken, and Skurge Dwarfbane is your god.



Dwarfbane, eh?  Works for me.  Bloody bearded fools!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 5, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> All you need to know is everything got the shaft, everything is broken, and Skurge Dwarfbane is your god.



no no, see, I may not be your god, but I'm your ruler... any people who argue... BURNINATION!!!
Welcome, I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## diaglo (Feb 5, 2004)

welcome aboard.  

georgians run rampant on this board.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome!

I'm not a Georgian, but I've gamed with quite a number of them!  (Hi, diaglo- and how's Olgar, anyhow?)


----------



## diaglo (Feb 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> I'm not a Georgian, but I've gamed with quite a number of them!  (Hi, diaglo- and how's Olgar, anyhow?)





and he is a great cook too.  


Olgar is in the sticks of Alabama right now.   playing army men.    he comes back in early march iirc to pack up and head to his new assignment...which is still here in the great state of jawja.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2004)

Hiya.  

How's the weather in Georgia this time of year?  I'm getting damned sick of the snow and cold here in Jersey, and wondering where to move to as ssoon as possible.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome to the boards, Aranan!!

I don't know when the next Atlanta EN World Game Day might be, but you might wish to attend it.  The Chicago Game Days have been fun.

My advice to get familiar with the boards is to visit some of the different forums, and chime in on a thread if you wish.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 10, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hiya.
> 
> How's the weather in Georgia this time of year?  I'm getting damned sick of the snow and cold here in Jersey, and wondering where to move to as ssoon as possible.





why would anyone ever want to leave Woodbridge?  

diaglo "who has relatives in Avenel" Ooi


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome, from another Georgia gamer.

Check the links in diaglo's sig and you'll find a whole group of us.


----------

